# Do you like cheese bread?



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2015)

This is made from a recipe I developed.




 

I will share the recipe if there is any interest.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> I will share the recipe if there is any interest.


Looks delicious!

I always have interest in food, especially cheese and bread. 

What kind of cheese?


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2015)

waday said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > I will share the recipe if there is any interest.
> ...



Old cheddar & some Parmesan.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Will you show a sliced piece?


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


Yep, I'm drooling.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Will you show a sliced piece?



Here you go:


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Will you show a sliced piece?
> ...


 
Yum!!!!

Can you believe my doctor told me to cut back or cut out bread from my diet?  Of all people,  I went Trump on her "YOU'RE FIRED!".


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 14, 2015)

Mmm! Yeah I have to watch the carbs too, but I can work it in, have to measure/watch portion size etc. so do quite a bit of freezing! the carbolicious stuff, not me.


So what's the recipe?? hope it's not too many ingredients/steps or I'm probably out! lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2015)

I use a bread machine to make my dough for the convenience but you could use a stand mixer if you choose.  


Ron's Bread Machine Cheese Bread


1 egg + milk to 10.5 oz, blended


2 tbsp. sugar


1.5 tsp..salt


3.75 cups Canadian AP flour or 4 cups USA AP flour


0.3 cup shredded old cheddar cheese


1.5 tsp. Yeast.




Measure ingredients into baking pan, insert into oven chamber, close lid.

Select dough setting & start machine.


When the machine is finished dump the dough out onto a floured surface & flatten it.

Sprinkle the surface with grated Parmesan cheese, roll up & knead thoroughly.

Divide the dough in two, knead each half & form into loaves.

Place the loaves evenly spaced sideways in a 7x10 baking pan, cover lightly & let rise until doubled in size.

Preheat the oven to 375F/190C

Brush the top of the loaves with luke-warm milk & sprinkle with shredded Cheddar.

Bake in the preheated oven for 30 minutes.

1. dough dumped on floured surface.


 

2. dough flattened & sprinkled with grated Parmesan.


 

3. Dough divided in half.


 

4. formed into loaves.


 

5. raised loves sprinkled with grated cheddar.


 

6. Baked bread.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2015)

Good set of photos showing the steps by step process. Looks like a delicious bread. Funny thing...this spring I posted some shots of loaves I baked on my Facebook pages, and those photos got a LOT of traction for me...more so than much more "exciting" things....I guess it is true-people really do LOVE homemade bread!!! This way of baking two loaves side-by-side is one I have not seen before.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Good set of photos showing the steps by step process. Looks like a delicious bread. Funny thing...this spring I posted some shots of loaves I baked on my Facebook pages, and those photos got a LOT of traction for me...more so than much more "exciting" things....I guess it is true-people really do LOVE homemade bread!!! *This way of baking two loaves side-by-side is one I have not seen before.*



This produces a smaller loaf which suits us being only two.  We freeze one.  If a larger loaf, it would get stale before it was all used.


----------



## snerd (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn that looks good!!


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 14, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> This produces a smaller loaf which suits us being only two.  We freeze one.  If a larger loaf, it would get stale before it was all used.



When we bake our own bread a loaf rarely lasts 20 minutes - never any chance of it going stale!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 14, 2015)

Half a dozen ingredients, step by step photos, I can do this!

Although I had to think for a minute what Canadian AP flour was (or US for that matter), then it dawned on me, all purpose (duh!).

Thanks!

If this keeps up there should be a TPF cookbook.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 19, 2015)

Mm mm looks yummy!! Agree with vintagesnaps for a TPF cookbook [emoji3]


----------

